# My next dashcam



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

A friend recently experienced a hit and run, and he called the police right away. His dashcam captured the license plate of the offending vehicle, and the cops wanted to institute an APB (that's cop talk for All Points Bulletin). Alas, the screen on the dashcam was so small they could not read the plate. The offender got away. My friend was like "Never again", and immediately ordered one of these. It's simply a dashcam that will beam the footage to your smartphone.

This is a Rexing camera. They have several models. This $200 unit appears to be ideal for rideshare as it 2-channel (front and rear facing cameras), GPS equipped, Parked recording if car is bumped while parked, and a super capacitor over a lithium-ion battery. I had always wondered if there was a way to show a cop the dashcam footage at the scene of an accident, and here is the solution.


















Amazon.com: Rexing V1P Pro Dual 1080p Full HD Front and Rear 170° Wide Angle Wi-Fi Car Dash Cam with Built-in GPS Logger, Supercapacitor, 2.4" LCD Screen, G-Sensor, Loop Recording, Mobile App, Parking Monitor : Electronics


Amazon.com: Rexing V1P Pro Dual 1080p Full HD Front and Rear 170° Wide Angle Wi-Fi Car Dash Cam with Built-in GPS Logger, Supercapacitor, 2.4" LCD Screen, G-Sensor, Loop Recording, Mobile App, Parking Monitor : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I can plug my phone into my Vantrue N2 Pro using a simple off the shelf cable and watch the video footage.


----------



## BilboBaggamuffins (Dec 11, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I can plug my phone into my Vantrue N2 Pro using a simple off the shelf cable and watch the video footage.


Same for me, on the N4.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> hey have several models. This $200 unit appears to be ideal for rideshare as it 2-channel (front and rear facing cameras), GPS equipped, Parked recording if car is bumped while parked, and a super capacitor over a lithium-ion battery.


For the price, would like to recommend BlueSkySea B4K front and rear dash camera! $120 on amazon and optional $25 rear camera; It is a real 8MP IMX415 sensor 4k resolution dashcam, with many features, such as GPS, WiFi, Parking mode and card-error audio alerts, etc.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> A friend recently experienced a hit and run, and he called the police right away. His dashcam captured the license plate of the offending vehicle, and the cops wanted to institute an APB (that's cop talk for All Points Bulletin). Alas, the screen on the dashcam was so small they could not read the plate. The offender got away. My friend was like "Never again", and immediately ordered one of these. It's simply a dashcam that will beam the footage to your smartphone.
> 
> This is a Rexing camera. They have several models. This $200 unit appears to be ideal for rideshare as it 2-channel (front and rear facing cameras), GPS equipped, Parked recording if car is bumped while parked, and a super capacitor over a lithium-ion battery. I had always wondered if there was a way to show a cop the dashcam footage at the scene of an accident, and here is the solution.
> 
> ...


That doesn't seem like a great deal - $200 for full HD. This one from the same manufacturer is $160 and is 4k:









Amazon.com: Rexing V1P 2.4" LCD FHD 1080p 170 Degree Wide Angle Dual Channel Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Rear Camera, G-Sensor, WDR, Loop Recording : Electronics


Buy Rexing V1P 2.4" LCD FHD 1080p 170 Degree Wide Angle Dual Channel Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Rear Camera, G-Sensor, WDR, Loop Recording: On-Dash Cameras - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

elelegido said:


> That doesn't seem like a great deal - $200 for full HD. This one from the same manufacturer is $160 and is 4k:


Yeah they make a bunch of different models. But the one you linked to is more suited to delivery than rideshare because the "rear camera" does not cover the passengers. It mounts in the back of the car to record vehicles behind the car. Passengers can do as much damage to a driver as another vehicle can.

There is actually a 3-channel model that covers all the bases it you don't mind spending $259. Now that I have experienced the value of dashcams I'd likely spring for that version.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> But the one you linked to is more suited to delivery than rideshare because the "rear camera" does not cover the passengers. It mounts in the back of the car to record vehicles behind the car.


As does the model you posted. The smaller camera pictured in front of the cellphone in your image is the camera that is intended to be stuck on the rear window to record what is behind the car. It could also be used to record passengers during the day - instead of sticking it on the rear window you just stick it on the windshield facing rearwards.

However, if you want to record passengers at night then you need a rear camera that has infrared recording for night time IR illumination of the interior of the car.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

well here is the one I hand in mind. Front facing and interior









Amazon.com: Rexing V3 Dual Camera Front and Inside Cabin Infrared Night Vision Full HD 1080p WiFi Car Taxi Dash Cam with Built-in GPS, Supercapacitor, 2.7" LCD Screen, Parking Monitor, Mobile App : Electronics


Amazon.com: Rexing V3 Dual Camera Front and Inside Cabin Infrared Night Vision Full HD 1080p WiFi Car Taxi Dash Cam with Built-in GPS, Supercapacitor, 2.7" LCD Screen, Parking Monitor, Mobile App : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

An here is an upgraded version of that model that does 4K and has add-on capability for additional cameras. This would be more expensive since the prior version already comes with two cameras. But I like the ability add a 3rd channel for the back window at a later date.






Amazon.com: REXING V5 Dash Cam 4K Modular Capabilities [email protected] UHD WiFi GPS Car Camera Recorder Night Vision,Loop Recording,Parking Monitor,Supercapacitor,Support 256GB Max,Voice Control (2021) (Dash Cam) : Electronics


Buy REXING V5 Dash Cam 4K Modular Capabilities [email protected] UHD WiFi GPS Car Camera Recorder Night Vision,Loop Recording,Parking Monitor,Supercapacitor,Support 256GB Max,Voice Control (2021) (Dash Cam): On-Dash Cameras - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I had a deputy sheriff insert my memory card into his laptop and copy the footage needed. He was also able to look at it on his larger screen.

I have also had a State Trooper take my card for evidence twice. One I got back 9 months later and the other I never got back. Called evidence locker room with asset number and they said it was ordered destroyed.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Reads license plates nicely:


----------

